# Twins winning the division?



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

Does anyone think the twins have a shot at winning the division? they have made up a lot of ground and are playing really good baseball.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Well...HELL YEAH! A four game homestand against Detroit would certainly help make up ground, and with all of Detroit's starters not named Kenny Rogers sucking hind teat for the past six weeks, I think there's a good chance. But they have to keep Chicago down too.

Does anyone else think that the division and wild card will be decided on the last weekend of September at the Dome?


----------

